# Butler, PA



## Howard Gordon (Nov 6, 2022)

After many years, this show is returning to where it started out, in Lyndora, Pa., next to Butler. Shindigs, last year's venue, was unavailable. ￼


----------



## catfish (Nov 6, 2022)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Tim s (Nov 7, 2022)

Hope to see everyone there. Tim S


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Nov 7, 2022)

Always a great swap meet with great people lots of fun ,cant wait and is the first one of the year for me,,hope to see everyone


----------



## Herman (Nov 7, 2022)

I hope to be able to make it


----------



## kingsting (Nov 12, 2022)

Always a fun show to break up the long cold winter!  So, we're doing it on a Saturday this year?


----------



## Howard Gordon (Nov 13, 2022)

Show is on Saturday.  Bingo at the center on Sundays. Thankyou


----------



## Herman (Nov 14, 2022)

Saturday seems like a better day , especially for those traveling long distance


----------



## monark-man (Nov 14, 2022)

keep up the great meets Howard and Jeff, I told Howard to leave the monarks to me but he would not listen. its a great hobby.  I started around 1988 .  I got to see the death bike and a Wright brothers badge at memory lane.   //////////////////////// MONARK -MAN


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Nov 26, 2022)

I will be looking for BMX bikes and parts even in bunches ,I am willing to trade Krate bikes and others ,,,cant wait its always a great swap meet


----------



## Howard Gordon (Dec 15, 2022)

I checked out the Tanglewood Center today. It is a large, clean facility with easy access and only a couple of miles from the old hotel. Go up hill to the center, and straight into bldg. Lots of parking. Open at 6-8AM for set-up. Thankyou, Howard


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 17, 2022)

Sounds great .We will be bringing  a couple French bikes too .,See you all soon .Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 1, 2023)

Here s two more that might make it to the show .Also can bring to Monroe .PM for more details .


----------



## Driftpr (Monday at 6:06 PM)

*This bicycles are available to be drop off at the show. With a deposit or full payment ahead of time.
*  Schwinn Starlet pink or blue   $875 each
Schwinn green Hornet.  $850
Iver Johnson. $550
Schwinn Tornado.  $875
Columbia $450
Schwinn peanut tank. $450
Columbia missing handle bars.  $150



























*


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Tuesday at 4:21 AM)

This machine could make the ride to Butler but only if a trade or sale is in the works.
PM me if you'd like to ride home on a 92' Iver Johnson!
EDIT- Pending trade


----------



## Redphantom (Wednesday at 2:45 PM)

This Custom pinned repaint and serviced Roadmaster could make the ride to Butler PA but only if a sale is in the works. With a deposit or full payment ahead of time.

Price brought to Butler PA for delivery at event is $1700.  Respectfully
Rick Pope
Talk or text 716.800.9721


----------



## BFGforme (Wednesday at 7:42 PM)

Redphantom said:


> This restored and serviced Roadmaster original could make the ride to Butler PA but only if a sale is in the works. With a deposit or full payment ahead of time.
> 
> Price brought to Butler PA for delivery at event is $1700.  Respectfully
> Rick Pope
> ...



That’s restored? Who did pins on fenders? Cool colors….a custom bike, not restored….


----------



## Redphantom (Wednesday at 8:22 PM)

Original paint Monarch will make the ride to Butler PA but only if a sale is in the works. With a deposit or full payment ahead of time.

Price brought to Butler PA for delivery at event is $1500
Respectfully
Rick Pope
Talk or text 716.800.9721


----------



## Redphantom (Wednesday at 10:22 PM)

His and hers ORIGINAL COLUMBIA’S ORIGINAL PAINT  AND SERVICED will make the ride to Butler PA but only if A TRADE FOR AN ORIGINAL PAINT PIERCE, OR RED or GREEN PHANTOM is made ahead of time.

Will make the ride to Butler PA but only if a sale is in the works. With a deposit or full payment ahead of time.

Price brought to Butler PA for delivery at event is $3200
Cash for the pair

Respectfully
Rick Pope
Talk or text 716.800.9721


----------

